# IT oder MSR-Abteilung



## HaSchi (30 November 2008)

Hallo,
wer ist für was zuständig und wo sind die Grenzen bei SCADA- bzw. HMI-Systeme und Netzwerk in den Automatisierungsbereich - die IT-Abteilung oder die MSR-Abteilung.
Wie sieht es bei Euch oder bei eueren Kunden aus?

Gibt es hier eine vernünftige Lösung? - oder ist es so wie mit der Henne und dem Ei


----------



## Kieler (30 November 2008)

Am besten die Automatisierung hat ihr eigenes Netz und um dieses kümmern sich auch die Automatisierer.


----------



## Sockenralf (30 November 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Am besten die Automatisierung hat ihr eigenes Netz und um dieses kümmern sich auch die Automatisierer.


 

*ACK*


MfG


----------



## mst (1 Dezember 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Am besten die Automatisierung hat ihr eigenes Netz und um dieses kümmern sich auch die Automatisierer.


 
Wenn möglich auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 Dezember 2008)

Wir haben unser eigenes Netz für MSR und die Leittechnik. Verbindung zum Büro-Lan bekommen wir über eine Firewall.

In unserem Netz haben die IT´ler nicht verloren.

So und nicht anders sollte es meiner Meinung auch sein !


----------



## MW (1 Dezember 2008)

bei uns sind die EDV´ler für das gesamte Ethernet Netz zuständig.
Bei PC Problemen oder netzwerkproblemen sind die EDV´ler als erstes zuständig, wenn diese nicht greifbar sind ist abteilung E-Technik zuständig.

Diese Aufteilung hat allerdings einen entscheidenen Nachteil, dass bei Kommunikationsproblemen zwischen SPS <-> SPS oder SPS <-> PC die EDV´ler nicht weiterkommen, weil sie nicht viel von der SPS verstehen und die E-Technik kommt nicht immer weiter, weil die Netzstruktur (und Einstellungen) unbekannt sind.


----------



## maxi (1 Dezember 2008)

Naja,

der IT ler wird sicher die 0113 kennen und nen AuS schein haben :O)

*Denn Merke: Automatisierungstechnik, Lötkolben, MSR und Licht, sind für kleine IT`ler nicht :O)*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Am besten die Automatisierung hat ihr eigenes Netz und um dieses kümmern sich auch die Automatisierer.



Hallo, 

das sehe ich auch so. Aber die Netzwerktechnik ist doch recht 
komplex. Und es macht nicht immer Sinn, den Automatsierer 
auch noch zum Netzwerkspezialisten auszubilden. Und kleine 
Fehler in der Netzwerksicherheit können große Wirkung haben. 

Solche Aufgaben gehören m. E. im Team gelöst, scheitert aber 
manchmal aus *primitiven* Gründen.


----------



## Kieler (1 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das sehe ich auch so. Aber die Netzwerktechnik ist doch recht
> komplex. ..... Und kleine Fehler in der Netzwerksicherheit können große Wirkung haben.
> ...



Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Ein Netz zum laufen zu bekommen ist erstmal kein Thema. Aber das Thema Sicherheit steigt mit der Größe des Netzes enorm an. Externe Mitarbeiter stöpseln ihr PG ans Netz. Der Wunsch nach externer Einwahl ist umgehend da. Diverse PC's mit verschiedensten Rechten sind im Netz.


----------



## HaSchi (1 Dezember 2008)

> Wir haben unser eigenes Netz für MSR und die Leittechnik. Verbindung zum Büro-Lan bekommen wir über eine Firewall.
> 
> In unserem Netz haben die IT´ler nicht verloren.


War das schon immer so - oder wurde aus Erfahrung das Netz so aufgeteilt?



> der IT ler wird sicher die 0113 kennen und nen AuS schein haben :O)


VDE 0113 mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## bike (1 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Und es macht nicht immer Sinn, den Automatsierer
> auch noch zum Netzwerkspezialisten auszubilden.



Da stimm ich bedingt zu. Doch wer garantiert dafür, dass die IT'ler Sspezialisten sind und verstehen was eine Vernetzung zwischen Steuerungen braucht? Wie die Topologie aussehen muss?
Wer schon mal in grossen Firmen mit dieser Spezie zu tun hatte, der weiss was Geduld bedeutet und dass Nerven unbegrenzt belastet werden können.


bike


----------



## maxi (2 Dezember 2008)

Hm,


also ich hatte mehrmals in meinen Ausbildungen Netzwerktechnik von A-Z, etc.

Früher ga es auch keine IT`ler da hat die Netzwerkverkabelung ein Elektrotechniker gemacht und die Technik ein Telekommunikationstechniker.
Dazu muss ich noch sagen, in der Netzwerktechnik hat sich ja die letzten 10 Jahre so gut wie nichts verändert. Im gegenteil.
Die Wlan die wir früher in der Sicherheitstechnik und bei BMZ hatten waren vielfach besser und hatten mehrfache Reichweite von heutigen pimperl Standarts. Vor 20 Jahren schon haben wir jeden Mist über Funk bzw. Wlan steuerun können. (Habe damals bei Fa. Zettler gelernt)

--


So nun das andere,

ein IT ler braucht Arbeit, vor allem auch mal praktische Arbeit.
Es bietet sich daher an ihn das Steuerungsnetz zu überlassen. Vorausgesetzt er hat eine Elektrotechnische Ausbildung und kennt sich im Profinet aus.


----------



## HaSchi (2 Dezember 2008)

Da liegt doch meistens das Problem, die ITler sehen einen Rechner in der Automatisierungswelt genauso wie einen Büro-PC mit Office. Außerdem wissen die meisten gar nicht was eine SPS oder Profinet ist. Warum Elektrotechnikausbildung und VDE 0113?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Dezember 2008)

bike schrieb:


> Doch wer garantiert dafür, dass die IT'ler Sspezialisten sind und verstehen was eine Vernetzung zwischen Steuerungen braucht? Wie die Topologie aussehen muss?
> Wer schon mal in grossen Firmen mit dieser Spezie zu tun hatte, der weiss was Geduld bedeutet und dass Nerven unbegrenzt belastet werden können.



Ich ging halt davon aus, dass es heute in jedem größeren 
Unternehmen solche Spezialisten gibt (interne oder externe),
auf die der Automatisierer als Verantwortlicher für das
Produktionsnetzwerk zurückgreifen kann. 

Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass man als Automatisierer
ruhiger schläft, wenn man das Know-How in der eigenen Abteilung
hat.



maxi schrieb:


> ... Dazu muss ich noch sagen, in der Netzwerktechnik hat sich ja die letzten 10 Jahre so gut wie nichts verändert. ...



Genau. *ROFL* Und die zwölf Apostel waren eine Räuberbande.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich ging halt davon aus, dass es heute in jedem größeren
> Unternehmen solche Spezialisten gibt (interne oder externe),
> auf die der Automatisierer als Verantwortlicher für das
> Produktionsnetzwerk zurückgreifen kann.



Meine Erfahrung ist dass reine ITler schon etwas spezielle Leute sind. Ich brauchte letztens kurzfristig bei einer Inbetriebnahme eine IP-Adresse für eine SPS. Der IT-Mensch meinte dann, wir hätten keinen Termin ausgemacht und darum kann er auch keine raussuchen  - fertig, grrr...

Dann komme ich wie schon erwähnt nicht mit meinem PG ins Netzwerk. Das heißt, weil ich 5 SPSen in der Firma mehrere 100 m voneinander entfernt sitzen hab, muss ich bei jeder Änderung durch alle Hallen flitzen.

Andererseits auch verständlich:
Bei einem Netzwerk mit über 1000 Rechnern, und jeder Hans&Franz stöpselt sich dran bleibt das Netz sicher nicht lange sauber.

Aber es nervt schon. Wenn man es vorher planen kann würde ich IT und Automatisierung voneinander trennen, bzw. definierte Schnittstellen schaffen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tobi P. (2 Dezember 2008)

HaSchi schrieb:


> Warum Elektrotechnikausbildung und VDE 0113?



Elektrotechnik weil der IT'ler evt. auch mal nen Schaltschrank öffnen muss um seine Arbeit zu machen. Und dann sollte er möglichst über die dort herrschenden Gefahren Bescheid wissen und auch wo er hinlangen darf und wo nicht. An einen Schaltschrank in dem neben der SPS ja zum Beispiel auch ein 250A-Schienensystem installiert ist würde ich persönlich keinen IT-Menschen ranlassen denn wenn der am falschen Punkt anfasst und kaputt geht hat der Verantwortliche ein gewaltiges Problem.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## HaSchi (3 Dezember 2008)

Jeder spricht von der Verantwortung über Netzwerk, aber wie siehts bei den Rechnern aus?
Wenn z.B. Anlagen nur eine Bedienebene über ein Visu- / SCADA-System hat und da alle Störmeldungen, Warnungen, etc auflaufen.
Wer hat für die Sicherheit zu sorgen, dass die Daten dort ankommen und
auch richtig visualisiert wird?
Der Automatisierer oder der ITler?
Oder wie wird sichergestellt, dass keine falsche Daten an die SPS-Ebene übertragen wird?


----------



## MSB (3 Dezember 2008)

HaSchi schrieb:


> Jeder spricht von der Verantwortung über Netzwerk, aber wie siehts bei den Rechnern aus?
> Wenn z.B. Anlagen nur eine Bedienebene über ein Visu- / SCADA-System hat und da alle Störmeldungen, Warnungen, etc auflaufen.
> Wer hat für die Sicherheit zu sorgen, dass die Daten dort ankommen und
> auch richtig visualisiert wird?
> ...



Alle Daten die auf einer Visu ankommen sollten getestet sein.
In Fachkreisen nennt man das dann Validierung / Qualifizierung.

Das erfolgt je nach größe der Anlage in einem mehr oder weniger großen Team,
aus den Visualisierungs und SPS-Leuten, oder auch von einen der beides beherrscht.
Das alles ist definitiv das Problem der MSR-Abteilung.

Der IT'ler stellt hier maximal die Infrastrucktur bereit, und installiert die Rechner,
bindet sie in Domänen ein, gibt Datenbanken frei ... bereitet SAP vor ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 Dezember 2008)

HaSchi schrieb:


> War das schon immer so - oder wurde aus Erfahrung das Netz so aufgeteilt?



Die Netze sind seit eh und jeh getrennt.


----------



## HaSchi (3 Dezember 2008)

Also ich fasse alles zusammen, das Netz der SPSn und der Leitebene sollte vom "Büronetz" getrennt werden. Der MSRler hat das Hoheitsrecht für dieses Netz und der SPS- und SCADA-Systeme. Der ITler unterstützt und
dient als Dienstleiter.

*ROFL*Wie macht man das einen ITler klar?


----------



## MSB (3 Dezember 2008)

In dem du ihn sagst das er es machen soll,
dann rennen die meistens von selber weg *ROFL*

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## HaSchi (3 Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube der ITler will alle Vorgaben machen und der Chefe sein.
Erst wenn es Probleme gibt rennt er weg.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

sag ihm einfach:

Kein Netz --> keine Produktion
24h / 7Tage Verfügbarkeit für einen IT-ler
max. Reaktionszeit: 60 Minuten



MfG


----------

